# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  GPS tracker...

## ALB_RF

Vot zadumal sdelatj GPS tracker. Ustrojstvo kotoroe budeet zapisivatj kordinati v pamatj a potom mozno budet skidivatj na komp. Esli u kogo estj zelanie pouchastvovatj v proekte, to prisoedinajtes. Planiruetsa chto ustrojstvo budet ne bolshe korobka spichek so vstroennoj anntennoj i li-ion akb. Esli kto zainteresuetsa tut mozem obzuzdatj podrobnosti.

----------


## Vinchi

Cik noprotu ir vēlme taisīt kaut ko līdzīgu šim projektam:

http://thomaspfeifer.net/gps_tracker.htm


ALB_RF tev ir pieredze ar MMC kartēm.

----------


## ALB_RF

Da budem delatj chto-to podobnoe no namnogo kruche! I konsrukciju sdelaem bolee zavershennuju! Pamatj budem ispolzovatj ne SD ili MMC a prosto mikru, kotoraja budet srazu na plate. Eto pozvolit poluchitj sverh maloe potrreblenie toka. Ja dumaju v principe 32-64mB hvatit.

----------


## Delfins

Es šaubos, ka vajag kaut ko krutāku, jo pamatnostādne ir - noglabāt datus nesējā, nevis online pārraidīt (caur GSM/GPRS moduli).
Nedomā, ka ar čipu būs problēmas!? - infas pazaudēšana un t.t.!? memory_stick ir +/- drošs, a čipam kontakti uz īso un kirdik  ::

----------


## ALB_RF

Ja napisal 4to budet ispolzovana mikroshena pamati a ne karta pamati! Eto ne memory stick! GSM peredacha eto sled proekt esli etot osilim   ::   Hota na GSM ja uze rabotaju i estj rabochij variant.

----------


## Delfins

Kādas atmiņas tipa čips tiks izmantots? Tāpēc arī prasu, vai nebūs problēmas. 64Mb EEPROM laikam jau vajadzēs.
Interesējos, jo man paziņa gribēja piedāvāt vienu projektu (online gps tracking), gan pašam prikola/pieredzes pēc (velosipēda online gps tracking   ::  )

Nonācu pie tādas komplektācijas - Atmega128 + gps + gsm + IC2 uzkarināti sensori (N-temperatūras/benzīnbāka/spidometrs [nobraukums])

----------


## ALB_RF

Chip pamati ot Windbond 32mB i 63mB esli nuxno tochnee to skazu nazvanie mikroshemi. Ja dumal primenitj PIC18. Interesno sdelatj vse ochenj malenkim. Po planam dumaju vleztj v razmer koroboka spichek. Komu interesno prisoedinajtes.

----------


## sharps

domaajams ka PIC18 izmantosi ar USB. varu vienu ieteikt. PIC18F4550 TQFP korpusaa. no izmeeru un lodeeshanas viedoklja pateiciigaakais. man pasham ir pieejams shis pats chips DIP korpusaa.

----------


## ALB_RF

Nu tak chto uchastvovatj budet kto v sozdanii???

----------


## karloslv

Kāds GPS modulis tiks izmantots? Cik zinu, tieši GPS ir visrijīgākais, parasti kādi 30 mA nepārtraukti, tā ka stipri šaubos, vai ir vērts iespringt par Flash un sverhmaloje potreblenije.

----------


## ALB_RF

Ispolzovatj budu u-blox razmer 17x22mm. Plus PCB anntena 12x12mm. Potreblenie 30mA eto v postojanno vkluchenom sostojanii. Nam eto ne nuzno mo budem prosipatsja kazdie 30sek ili kazduju min skidivatj koordinati v pamatj i snova sleep. Dumaju akk 1200-2000ma/h dolzno hvatij na heskolko dnej raboti.

----------


## Delfins

Visi GPS ir rijīgi, un ja nav, tad slikti `ķer`.

Kāds ir konkrēts mērķis būvēt šādu aparātu? Putnu izsekošana?
Atceries, kā arī startups patērē savu strāvu.

Un vispār, kāmdēļ tev vajag kādu, ja ja tev ir zināmas sastāvdaļas un šo to zini  ::

----------


## ALB_RF

Da ja mogu vse sdelatj sam, no mne interesno podkluchitj k etomu ludej kotorim eto interesno! Potomu kak mnogie hotat rabotatj v etoj oblasti no ne imejut vozmoznosti! Koroche interesno sdelatj chto komandoj!

----------


## mm

Atmosties ik pēc 30 sekundēm?  ::  bet kas tad te specifikācija rakstīts?

Acquisition1 Cold starts: 29 s
Warm starts: 29 s
Aided starts2: <1 s
Hot starts: <1 s

Vai tā atmošanās gadījumā nebūs tas Cold Start?  ::

----------


## ALB_RF

Vse pravilno! Cold start budet delatsa tolko odin raz pri zapuske ustrojstva. A potom parametru sohranajutsa v module.

----------


## karloslv

ALB_RF: Tas, ko tu darīsi ik pēc minūtes, ir Warm start - tas nozīmē 29 sekundes jāgaida (un jāpatērē 30 mA), līdz iegūst jaunās koordinātes. Modulim pēc pamošanās ir jāpeilē satelīti un atkal jāiegūst LOCK, un tur neko nevar darīt, tikai gaidīt. Tas, ko ierīce saglabā atmiņā, ir pēdējo redzēto GPS satelītu koordinātes un orbītas parametri, taču sazināšanās ar satelītiem ir jāveic atkal, izejot no sleep režīma.

Šādā situācijā var ietaupīt 50% strāvas, tas tiesa, bet ne īpaši vairāk. Domāju arī, ka tās reālās Warm start sekundes būs stipri lielākas, un beigās nebūs vērts nemaz pāriet uz sleep režīmu. Ir vērts paeksperimentēt pirms tam, cik ilgā laikā notiek pamošanās.

Te gan sola 5 sekunžu startu: http://www.gpsbusinessnews.com/index.ph ... numero=568

Delfins: tādu aparātu izmanto, lai ierakstītu savu trajektoriju. Piemēram, fotografējot. Ieliec kabatā, atstāj ieslēgtu uz visu dienu, un pēc tam vakarā kompī savieno bildes ar koordinātēm (vadoties pēc laika). Velokurjeriem arī tāds varētu noderēt - dienas beigās redzi, kā esi braucis. Protams, to var darīt arī ar klasisko handheld GPS, taču tie parasti ir salīdzinoši neekonomiski.

----------


## ALB_RF

Dannij gps priemnik imeet takoj rezim
==========================
FixNOW™ Mode allows an application to request a navigation solution as required. It includes additional power save functions and is the best mode for any mobile, tracking unit application where low power consumption is of primary consideration.
suitable for DR enabled GPS receivers!
This mode can be configured for different application requirements.
==========================
ja dumaju 1200 hvatit tochno na paru dnej!

----------


## Delfins

Minūtes intervāls laikam domāts cilvēkam/putnam/dzīvniekam.
Pa 1min ar velo var aizmaukt ļoti tālu.

ALB_RF, nu ja tu tici, ka tā fīča strādā un rāda precīzas koordinātes (ar +/- kļūdas %), tad uz priekšu.
Reāli tas ir viena cilvēka projekts, bet ja gribi, lai kāds tev uzraksta softu, tad tā arī saki uzreiz  ::

----------


## ALB_RF

SOFT mi i sami mozem   ::  Mozno sdelatj s izmenaemim vremenem otscheta koordinatov. I kak daleko ti uedesh na velosipede za 30- sek??? tut vaznee vsakie detali i melochi!

----------


## Delfins

> I kak daleko ti uedesh na velosipede za 30- sek???


 http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=45+km%2Fh+*+30+sec (var arī ātrāk)

Reāli tas ir mūsējais vantinieks - paslēpšos zem Olympijas, lai GPS neķer, un aiztīšos (reāls piemērs   :: )

----------


## ALB_RF

Sdelaem izmenaemoe vrema chtob polzovatelj mog sam vibratj vrema. Ja naverno buduzapuskatj na maketke chtob posmotretj vse rezimi raboti i vibratj bolee podhodashij.

----------


## ALB_RF

Nu tak budut zelajushie??? Ili vse pridetsa delatj odnomu???

----------


## karloslv

Es arī domāju, ka tas ir viena cilvēka projekts. Ja Tev ir konkrēti jautājumi, kā ko labāk darīt, prasi. Ja ne - taču katram pašam ir skaidrs, kas jāizdara, jāsalodē GPS, mikrokontrolieris, Flash un baterija uz vienas plates. Varbūt vēl MAX2232 vai FT232 un gatavs.

----------


## ALB_RF

Nu i ostalisj takie melichi kak kotroler zaradki Li-ion, anntena, podkluchenie k kompu, proga dla kompa, razvodka plat  nu i eshe po melochi.Ok pridetsa delatj vse samomu   ::  Mne hotelosj sdelatj vse lukturno i nadezo a ne kak v tom linke chto priveden v nachale.  ::

----------


## Delfins

ALB_RF, ja grib to darīt kopā, tad visticamāk ir ļoti bieži jātiekās reālā dzīvē, ideāli, ja strādā vienā darbā un amatā (elektroniķis).
Protams, vienam tas ir pa lielu darbs, bet caur net-u būs tikpat ilgi, + vēl beigās visādi patenti/idejas un t.t.t.t..t..t.

Es labprāt piedalītos, bet tikai kā projekta novērotais - redzētu shēmas, kodu (tikai kā piemērus). Jo kad bus brīvāks laiks, ir doma tomēr realizēt gps_tracking. Bet ne tagad - tas ir noteikti.

Pats galvenais neiet pa Epja ceļu  ::

----------


## ALB_RF

Ja dumaju chto tut ja budu vikladivatj shematiku dlja kritiki komentariev i pozelanij. Kod dumaju ne budu vikladivatj budu delitsa tolko s uchastnikami proekta. Esli estj zelanie vstrechatsa to net problem. Ja iz Rigi. U mena toze dovolno zanatoj grafik no etot proekt nachal potomu kak mne davno takoe hochetsa sdelatj   ::

----------


## karloslv

flag tebe v ruki  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Man ir GPS demo board, ja kadu interese, par 15Ls pardosu. Komunikacija notiek pa serialo portu.
Beef

----------


## ALB_RF

Dlja kakogo GPS priemnika eta plata? Estj pdf na demo board?

----------


## ALB_RF

Nu vot PIC vibral. Budet stojat PIC18F65J10. GPS i anntenu uze pokazival. Nachinaju risovatj shemu potihonku.

----------


## ALB_RF

Nu vot potihonku dvigaju proekt vpered. Nachal otrisovivatj shemu demo board. Estj eshe vrema prisoedinitsa! Potom budet pozdno   ::

----------


## Texx

Izskatās interesanti. Maz ko sapratu no tās shēmas, bet liekas, ka lielākais darbs būs softu uzrakstīt.

----------


## ALB_RF

Soft zavisit ot fukcij ustrijstva i ego navorochenosti. Ja dumaju v prostoj versii problem ne budet.

----------


## Andrejs

Ja vajag GPS trackeri reālai trackošnai ( ne konstruēšanai   ::  ) ātri un bez čakara ieteiktu izskatīt variantus ar Garmin Geko, Foretrex vai kādu citu no mazajiem Garmina sporta GPSiem. Jebkurā gadijumā autonomi darboties tas varēs tikai kādas 20h maximums. 
Vēl ir tāds Flymaster: http://www.flymaster.net/Products/Flyma ... fault.aspx
Galvenais ir saprast kas ir rezultāts - GPSa pielietošana vai konstruēšana.

P.S. esmu pietiekami daudz ar visdažādākajiem GPSiem gan gājis, braucis ,lidojis un peldējis.
P.P.S. nav pagaidām nekā labāka par GPSMAP  76Cx

Un vizualizācijai dikti labs ir CompeGps http://www.compegps.com/

----------


## ALB_RF

Zalko tolko chto on ne v razmer korobka spichek. Pochitaj snachala stranici post. Delaetsa versija kak korobok spichek! Kotoruju mozno budet programirovatj pod svoi nuzdi.

----------


## Andrejs

> kak korobok spichek


 Lai veicās  ::   Ja būs strādājosh modelis ar 4 sec ieraksta intervālu un nepartrauktu darbības laiku vismaz 10 - 15 h, mark pogu ( waypointa ierakstam),  un SIRF III chipsetu ( vai analogu, vismaz 20 kanālu gps) labprāt izvietošu pasūtijumu un nopirkšu.
Tuvākie analogi:
http://cgi.ebay.it/IBLUE-747-ANTENNA-GP ... dZViewItem
vai: 
http://tracklogger.lucznik.pl/

----------


## ALB_RF

Можно все купить при желании. Но то что вы привели явно не коробок спичек! У меня будет коробок спичек и писать не менее 25-35 часов. Плюс вомохности всякого сервисного ПО!

----------


## ALB_RF

Nu vot proekt dvigaetsa potihonku. S4as delaju demo board dla testov i napisanija programmi. Zakupil GPS priemnikov u-blox. Esli komu nuzno i esli kto ho4et prisoedinitsa k proektu to idem suda viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2048

----------


## ALB_RF

Ну вот плата почти готова. Все еще есть возможность присоединиться к проекту.

----------


## ALB_RF

Vidimo ja tut sam s soboj razgovarivaju   ::   Chto sovsem nikomu ne interesno? Uze zakonchena razvodka plati. Skoro budu izgotavlivatj.

----------


## ALB_RF

Vtoraja storona plati...

----------


## karloslv

Viss taču tāpat ir skaidrs, ko tur runāt vai pievienoties. Darbojies tik uz priekšu.

----------


## ALB_RF

Tak odnomu ne interesno sovsem. Hotel kak luche a poluchaetsa kak vsegda. Davajte luche pokupatj polskoe i kitajskoe g...
Kogda mozem sdelatj sami i to chto imenno nam nuzno.

----------


## Vikings

Nu OK, ir interesanti, pats arī nākotnē domāju kaut ko pasākt ar GPS un kā reizi bija doma par līdzīgu projektu. Bet ko tad palīdzēt? Pats esi ticis galā ar shēmu, plati, cik zinu arī ar softu mierīgi tiksi galā. Kādu palīdzību tad gaidi?

----------


## ALB_RF

Mne nuzni ludi kotorie gotovi testij ustrojstvo soobshaja o ego glukah. Estj eshe para momentov kotorie nuzno sdelatj. odnomu bivaet prosto lenj. I hochetsa inogda brositj   ::   eshe zelatelno chtob pisali kakie fukcii hotat videtj v ustrojstve. Togda vozmozno budut raznie versii softa.

----------


## malacis

Kāpēc USB saites vietā netika apsvērta iespēja lietot bezvadu sakarus? Tad, piemēram, iekārtu varētu iebūvēt automobilī un datus nolasīt, nodzēst u.t.t. vienkārši noejot tam garām, nevis kaut kur štepselējoties. Un visādas RF mikroshēmiņas tagad ir daudz un dažādas un nau dārgas.

----------


## ALB_RF

Eto samaja pervaja versija proekta! Esli budet interes to potom mozno sdelatj s distancionnim schitivaniem i aktivaciej. Tut toze net problem!

----------


## malacis

> Mne nuzni ludi kotorie gotovi testij ustrojstvo soobshaja o ego glukah


 Kāda ir darba samaksa (stundā)?

----------


## ALB_RF

::   ::   ::   ::   Net slov prosto! Ja pomoemu napisal chto eto ne komercheskij proekt. Ja delaju eto potomu kak mne interesno! I hotel chtob ludi kotorim eto toze interesno podkluchilis k proektu. Eslib mne nuzno bilo eto prodavatj eto bi uze davno rabotalo i bilo bi protestirovanno i na EMF i na temperaturnuju ustojchivostj i t.d.

----------


## Vikings

Testēt varbūt varētu. Ļoti nopietni gan nav laika pieslēgties.

----------


## ALB_RF

Так обычно и есть! Нет в латвии нормального движняка по разработке проектов  ::  Всем только подавай готовое   ::   Я продолжаю работу, а потом будет видно что из этого получится. Просто кто подключился на первой стадии уже платы получил бы   ::   ::

----------


## malacis

> Ja pomoemu napisal chto eto ne komercheskij proekt.


 Vēlreiz uzmanīgi pārlasīju visu topiku, taču nevienā vietā neredzu apgalvojumu, ka projekts ir nekomerciāls un ka tiek meklēti brīvprātīgie.

----------


## ALB_RF

Ja uze otpisal chto eslib eto bola komercija vse bi uze rabotalo! I prodavalosj   ::  Eto prosto popitkak hotj kak-to tut dvizenie nachatj.

----------


## karloslv

Latvijā cilvēkiem vajag paēst. Jebkāds hobijs mūsdienās ir dārga izklaide, tikai un vienīgi vējā izmesta nauda paša priekam. Uz entuziasmu vēl vari mēģināt paķert studentus, no kuriem dažiem ir tā pavairāk brīvā laika. Ja gribi kustību, taisi augšā jaunrades centru, aicini jauniešus. Domāju, ka nenāks. Cilvēki izvēlas vienkāršākus hobijus, kuros no paša gandrīz nekas nav jāieliek - izlaist ar dēli, ūdensmoci, gremot popkornu ķinītī vai vienkārši tusēties un pielieties.

----------


## ALB_RF

Ponatno.
Sorry ne tot forum vibral. Tut okazivaetsa popitka deneg zarabotaj glavnaja tema.

----------


## karloslv

Tu nesaprati. Manuprāt te cilvēki ir vai nu profesionāļi, kas ikdienā nodarbojas ar elektroniku saistītām vai varbūt ne tik saistītām lietām, kā arī studenti un daži jauniņie, kam visu gribas uzreiz, un kuri parasti grib sākt ar MEGAkrutiem audiopastiprinātājiem. 

Ja palasīsi, par ko cilvēki te runā - neviens te par naudu nerunā. Pārsvarā apmainās ar jautājumiem un padomiem. 

Par projektu izstrādes kultūru Tev ir taisnība, taču tā ir reālā situācija. Talantīgu cilvēku, kurus interesē inženiertehniskas lietas, Latvijā gluži vienkārši ir pārāk maz.

----------


## malacis

To, Tu uzrakstīji tikai pēc mana jautājuma par samaksu. Nav nekas slikts entuziastu projektiem un arī brīvprātīgo darbam taču tad to skaidri un gaiši vajadzēja nopozicionēt pašā sākumā, tad arī man nerastos tādi jautājumi. Tā ka tas Tavs "Net slov prosto!" ir pilnīgi nevietā.

----------


## ALB_RF

Da audio konechno kruche   ::   Chem kakoj to GPS k kotoromu potom mozno dobavitj GSM ili drugogo tipa peredatchik i poluchitj online tracker. Ludi sami prosto zanimajutsa erundoj a potom plachut chto deneg net   ::

----------


## Andrejs

to:  ALB_RF

Man ( un vēl dažiem) šāds GPS/logeris būtu interesants ja:
1. no viņa varētu saņemt serialu pilnīgi standartīgu(RS232, 4800) NMEA signālu lai pieslēgtu citai iekārtai.
2. ja logeris spētu datus ierakstīt  IGC formā:  http://www.fai.org/gliding/system/files ... ss_al5.pdf

Ko viņs tagad logo ( t.i. kādā formātā)?
Ja kaut viens no punktiem ir realizējams varam sarīkot "kaujas" testus

Andrejs

----------


## ALB_RF

Data format mozet bitj lubim! Toestj ot lubogo standartnogo do pridumannogo nami protokola. Ja poetomu i prosil chtob ludi pisali chto im interesni videtj v dannom trasere i kakimi funkcijami on dolzen obladatj. Te pukti chto vi otpisali delajutsa bez problem!

----------


## malacis

> Te pukti chto vi otpisali delajutsa bez problem!


 Bez problem   ::  Tu vispār izlasīji standartu?

Andrej, Tu iedevi tikai linku uz standarta izmaiņām. Īstais links ir:
http://www.fai.org/gliding/gnss/tech_spec_gnss.asp

----------


## ALB_RF

A v chem tam problema? pervij pukt voobshe elementarno!

----------


## Andrejs

ok linki tagad ir daudzmaz pareizi  ::   Uz vakaru sāk rokas liekties...  ::  
Protams pameklējot var atrast drusku "cilvēcīgākus" IGC aprakstus, Jo ar FAI ir tāpat kā ar LR valdību - prot vienkāršas lietas sarežģīt līdz ārprātam.

Bet jautājums ir atklāts. Tas ka teorētiski to var realizēt ir skaidrs. šadas un līdzīgas ierīces ir daudz.
Jautājums vai mr. ALB_RF to var realizēt? Jo šeit iet runa par pa visam konkrētu hobija ierīci kura varētu rezultēties ar mazu biznesiņu  ::

----------


## ALB_RF

Nu vot primeril vrode vse podhodit. Mozno zanimatsa izgotovleniem plati. Kak plata budet gotova mozno budet bratsa za soft.

----------


## Vikings

ALB, vari pastāstīt kas tā par antenu, kuru Tu izmanto? Kādas ir iespējas to iegādāties?

----------


## ALB_RF

Eti antenni estj u mena esli nuzno mogu prodatj mnogo! Cena 1 gab 3Ls esli bolshe 10 to tam skidka budet.

----------


## Vikings

> Eti antenni estj u mena esli nuzno mogu prodatj mnogo! Cena 1 gab 3Ls esli bolshe 10 to tam skidka budet.


 Forši. Drīzumā paņemšu GPS modulīti un antenu.  ::

----------


## ALB_RF

Skoro budut gotovi plati. Mozno budet togda ih kak EVAL board ispolzovatj.   ::

----------


## Shark

ALB_RF vai nav labāk uzreiz paņemt kādu Telit moduli, kurā ir jau iekšā GSM/GPS +mikrokontrolieris kuram tikai jāuztaisa programma.  ::

----------


## ALB_RF

U mena estj GSM/GPS SIM508 eto prikolnee! Ja dumal v budushem k etomu procepitj SIM300 GSM no eto uze V2. Celj proekta bila sozdanie universalnoj plati kak dlja novichka tak i professionala. Plus u kogo-to eshe estj interes spajatj vse samomu! A naschet dalnejshego sovershenstvovanija eto kak pojdet. Vedj esli interesa ne budet, to i delatj projekt net smisla!

----------


## Shark

> U mena estj GSM/GPS SIM508 eto prikolnee! Ja dumal v budushem k etomu procepitj SIM300 GSM no eto uze V2. Celj proekta bila sozdanie universalnoj plati kak dlja novichka tak i professionala. Plus u kogo-to eshe estj interes spajatj vse samomu! A naschet dalnejshego sovershenstvovanija eto kak pojdet. Vedj esli interesa ne budet, to i delatj projekt net smisla!


 Bet, ja tev ir GSM/GPS SIM508 kādēļ tad tu taisīji plati ar "u-blox LEA-4H" kuram ir tikai GPS, bet nav GSM? Vēl jo vairāk, ka sākotnējā tava ideja bija taisīt GPS trackeri. ::

----------


## ALB_RF

Eta versija budet logger skoree a ne tracker. Real time tracker vozmozno budet vtorim proektom na etom forume. Esli tolko budet interes k pervomu proektu   ::

----------


## zabaksmers17

Ir interese par šo lietu. Taisu maģistra darbu par tēmu maršruta izsekošana, tai skaitā ar GPS.

Mani vairāk interesē dažādie veidi, kā varētu novērot kustības virzienu un ātrumu katrā laika momentā. Datiem nepieciešama liela precizitāte, tāpēc lasīt reizi 30 sekundēs nederēs, vajadzētu vismaz reizi sekundē. Bet manā gadījumā nav tik ļoti svarīgi, lai ierīce ar vienu uzlādi darbotos nedēļu, ar kādām 5-10h pietiks. Un arī izmēri nav tik ļoti no svara.

Pagaidām ir šādas idejas:
1) GPS izmantošana. Kaut vai mobilajā telefonā;
2) Accelerometra izmantošana kustības noteikšanai. Šeit gan ir problēmas ar virziena uzturēšanu, izskatās, ka ar akselerometu vien nepietiks. Vai kāds kaut ko vairāk zina par šādu pieeju? Kaut kāds gyroscope vēl vajadzīgs?

Datus vajadzēs arī kaut kur tālāk pārraidīt, nevis tikai uzkrāt. Bet tā jau ir cita problēma.

Respektīvi, mani interesētu izstrādāt kaut kādu sistēmu, kas ietver:
*) devaisus, ko nēsā kustīgie objekti. Nav obligāti jābūt ļoti maziem, bet ieteicams tādi, ko var ielikt kabatā;
*) šiem devaisiem jāmāk noteikt kustības virziens un ātrums. Varbūt ka nav īsti svarīgas tieši gps koordinātas, bet maršruts no sākuma punkta līdz beigu punktam - trajektorija;
*) devaisam jāmāk nosūtīt dati pa bezvadu savienojumu vai nu uz citu devaisu, vai uz kaut kādu bāzes staciju. bāzes stacijas varētu būt vairākas. devaisam vajadzētu mācēt atpazīt, ka tuvumā ir bāzes stacija un nosūtīt tai info. pie reizes no stacijas varētu arī kaut kādus datus paņemt. bet komunikācija, kā jau teicu, ir cita problēma, pagaidām vajag atrisināt datu vākšanu.

ko tauta varētu ieteikt? ir jaut kaut kādi gatavi "develompent board", ko var izmantot?
varētu mēģināt ar kaut kādiem Nokia N95 vai tml, bet tad kādā vidē tur notiek kodēšana?
Der arī kaut kas no bezvadu sensoru mezgliem, Telos Motes vai kas tml (starp citu, darbs tiek izstrādāts tieši bezvadu sensoru tīklu nozarē).
Varbūt arī šo te topikā aprunāto devaisu varētu sataisīt beigās tādu, lai ar to varētu gan datus vākt, gan nosūtīt? Īsti neesmu iebraucis, kas ir GSM/GPRS modēmi un kā tie darbojas - komunicē ar operatoru torņiem, vai savā starpā?

----------


## marcina

> 2) Accelerometra izmantošana kustības noteikšanai. Šeit gan ir problēmas ar virziena uzturēšanu, izskatās, ka ar akselerometu vien nepietiks. Vai kāds kaut ko vairāk zina par šādu pieeju? Kaut kāds gyroscope vēl vajadzīgs?


 Lūk, mani arī interesē, kā virzienu zināt? Pēc idejas vajag kaut kādu sensoru - kompasu... Varbūt tādi ir?

Rediģēts: nu ja - jāskatās kur tev to GPS vajag - ja uz galda, tad pietiktu ar 3asu akselerometru. Zinām X,Y,Z lielumus - var aprēķināt X,Y koordinātas, bet nu problēmas: Ir jāskatās cik tas akselerometrs precīzs (!!), jākalibrē tas arī nepajokam;
Bet ja ir vēlme uztaisīt savam ritenim GPS sistēmu, tad met ārā šīs domas:
katra bedrīte atspoguļosies rādījumos un figu tev būs kaut kas precīzs, galu galā pārādīs tev Jūrmalā, ka esi Ventspilī. Kalibrēšana arī drošvien bieži būs jātaisa - nezinu gan jau tās konsoles būs ar laiku deformējušās... Un tad arī rādīs zilus brīnumus...

----------


## zabaksmers17

jā, ar precizitāti ir problēmas. lasīju par accelerometra precizitātes mērījumiem. tur (http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/techreports/UCAM-CL-TR-696.pdf) cilvēki apgalvoja, ka stundas laikā kļūda sasniedz 150 metrus. daudz  ::

----------


## Vikings

> Lūk, mani arī interesē, kā virzienu zināt?


  GPS, kurš koordināti piefiksē, piemēram, reizi sekundē. Zinot atšķirību starp diviem punktiem, zinam virzienu.

----------


## marisviens

Vai ir k'ads ticis ar to gal'a?
Ir konkr'eta interese par GPS logeru, kur's apvienots ar man vajadz'igo sign'alu ierakst'i'sanu. t'atad, starp koordin'at'am ir ierakst'iti sign'ali, kuri bija taj'as koordin'at'as. Sign'ali: viens vai divi analogie sign'ali ar ieraksta precizit'ati ~1/4000.

Maris

----------


## ALB_RF

Konkretnee chto za signali nuzno zapisivatj? Logger uze na finishnoj stadii. Skoro budet reliz pervoj versii. A tak ze mozno budet priobresti plati ili konstruktori dla sborki...

----------


## marisviens

0...5V, dal'its ~4000 da'l'as. T'atad 12bit.

----------


## ALB_RF

Izmerenie odno ili neskolko? Esli neskolko to kakaja pereodichnostj???

----------


## zzz

Magnetometrs kas automaatiski saraksta datus ar lokaacijaam un peec tam to visu var smuki skatiit uz datora karte...

Hmmmm, tur vareetu buut biskji probleema ar shirpotreba GPS uztveereeju precizitaati/stabilitaati laikaa ja vajadziigaa izskjirtspeeja taada lai mekleetu mantu /nogrimushos tankus. Vairaak vai mazaak cerams atrisinaama ar diferenciaalaa GPS izmantoshanu (taa kaa Latvijaa vrodje shaada publiska servisa nav, tad jaamuhlii pasham - kameer staigaa apkaart ar vienu aparaatu un logo datus pa vietaam un laiku, tikmeer cits aparaats staav fikseetaa vietaa un logo pats savas koordinaates un laiku - tas ir GPS datu kljuudu)

Jautaajums - varbuut kaadu protonnieku ar esi sabuuveejis pa shiem laikiem?

----------


## marisviens

Tiiri taa gan nebuus. Ierakstiit koordinaatees jau var viskautko, piemeeram vielu saturu gaisaa vai uudenii. Sunja sirds pukstu skaitu, troksni un veel daudz ko citu.... noderiigu.
Man pietiks ar diviem signaaliem, kaa jau mineeju 12bit. Ja piemeeram GPS veic vienu ierakstu cetraas sekundees, tad starp shiem ierakstiem var ierakstiit 40 manus ierakstus, protams x2. Kaa liels bonus vareetu buut ieraksta aatruma reguleeshana, piemeeram 1, 5, 10, 20 vai 40 ieraksti starp koordinaatu ierakstiem. Ieraksti nav jaaveic reizee, tie var buut peec kaartas, vieniigi veelams tuvu viens otram.
Aptuveni shaadi, ja 1 ieraksts starp koordinaateem:  "koord.                     2345 2334                  koord". 
Atkaartoshu: pats es neko fantazeet shajaa jomaa negribu, varu ieprieksh norunaajot segt cita darbu - ar naudu, mantu vai citu, sev pienjemamu darbu.
Ja GPS precizitaate ir labaaka par 5m, man tas ir pienjemami.
Protonu virpuljoshanas meeriitaajs man staav darbniicaa uz plaukta. Lai ieguutu pienjemamu jutiibu ir jaaizmanto neracionaali ilgs laika posms. Tas, ja izmanoto klasisko metodi, senaako zinaamo. Vai kaadam ir PRAKTISKA pieredze shajaa laukaa? Ja ir, raksti luudzu uz parasto pastu aa@latnet.lv

----------


## ALB_RF

Nu vot plati gotovi mozno nachinatj pajatj...

----------


## ALB_RF

Plata razrabativalasj vot pod etot korpus...

----------


## ALB_RF

Mozet estj kakie pozelanija i predlozenija chto nuzno v pervoj versii softa???

----------


## Skull

Plates izskatās jau foršas .... diezgan mazas .... korpuss ar uzreiz  ::  nice 
gaidu ar nepacietību pirmos testus un cerams būs ar turpinājums šajā sadāļā...

----------


## Delfins

Un brīvas vietas ar tā diezgan pa daudz.

----------


## ALB_RF

Esli vi v kurse proektirovanoja GPS ustrojstv, to dolzni znatj chto RF chastj priemnika vsegda dolzna bitj svobodna ot signalnih cepej vo izbezanii shumovih navodok! Esli posmotretj to na plate vidno otdelenie cifrovoj chasti ot RF. Ja mog sdelatj menshe no kto togda smozet povtoritj   ::   Ja sdelaju foto plati s zapajanimi komponentami i vi pojmete chto razvodka tam pravilnaja! I neobhodimo mesto dla antenni s drugoj storoni.

----------


## ALB_RF

Nu vot gotovaja pervaja testovaja versija na kotoroj budet proizvoditsa obkatka softa. na dannij moment soft napisan i prohodit beta testirovanie. Kak tolko budet vse protestirovanno i ustranneni vse projavivshiesa bagi budet sobrana pervaja versija ustrojstv. Esli u kogo estj interes to mozno podkluchitsa k testirovaniju. Estj vozmoznostj priobresti ili sobrannuju platu ili konstruktor dlja ee sborki. Skoro vilozim skrini progi i snatie logi. Vse budet vidno na karte. Budem testitj v raznih uslovijah. Mozet u kogo estj pozelanija chto dobavitj v soft???

----------


## ALB_RF

Nikomu ne interesno???   ::   ::

----------


## MAKS1980

Nu pochemu zhe Sanja?   ::   Ochenj interesno. Konechno ja nemnogo opozdal, a soft kompa na chem pisan? Skolko na detali ushlo, bez plati?

----------


## ALB_RF

Soft dlja kompa na 7om Delphi. Po detalam ne schital skolko vse vmeste. Tam shema estj v nachale mozno primerno prikinutj. Ja vse na Digikey beru.

----------


## ALB_RF

Nu vot snova pojavilosj nemnogo vremeni i mi prodolzili zanimatsa nashim projektom GPS trackera. Na dannom etape soft dla zeleza uze napisan ostavalosj delo tolko za PC softom. Moj kollega napisal programmu konverter kotoraja sluzit dla obrabotki dannih trackera i perekonvertacii ego dannih v fail .gpx kotorij ponaten Google Earth. I vot ona pervaja stadija testa. Mi vzali tracker kak on estj pramo na plate podkluchili k litievoj batarejke i bez vsakogo korpusa polozili v karman ::  I poehali s nim po rige na tramvae. V dannom teste otscheti velisj kazdie 30 sek. Estj konechto nebolshie uglovatosti iz-za takogo vremennogo intervala no vse vprincipe ponatno! Vidno daze kak tramvaj edet tuda i obratno  ::  Voobshem priehali perekonvertirovali dannie s trackera pri pomoshi nashej progi v .gpx i zagruzili. Vot chego poluchilosj........   ::

----------


## ALB_RF

Esli prismotretsa to zametno v nekotorih mestah poteri sputnikov v te momenti kogda mi zahodili v podzemnie toneli. Vot kuski trassi bolee detalno....

----------


## ALB_RF

Esli u kogo pojavilosj zelanie sobratj samim takuju shtuku. Ili kupitj uze gotovuju, to pishite dogovorimsa!

----------


## ALB_RF

Skrin programmi, kotoraja napisanna dlja konvertacii dannih s GPS loggera v gpx format. gpx format ponimajut pochti vse progi elektronnih kart. Mozno polzovatj besplatnij google earth.

----------


## GuntisK

Nazovite cenu dannovo stroistva.

----------


## ALB_RF

Cenu zelatelno obsuzdatj v lichke.

----------


## Lemings

Kas tur privāts, reklamē n lapās un pēc tam nevar pateikt cik tas maksā. Protams katram cena būs individuāla, bet aptuveno ciparu jau var pateikt, jeb grasies vienam pārdot par 10, bet otram par 50?

----------


## ALB_RF

Cena na komponenti dlja teh kto hochet sobiratj sam v prilozennom faile. Vi mozete vibratj vse chto vam nuzno i kupitj u mena ili gde deshevle. Esli nuzno gotovoe ustrojstvo to pishite kolichestvo.

----------


## Vikings

Klau, ir ideja par softu.
1. Iespēja izvēlēties noteiktu maršruta laiku, kuru konvertēt uz gpx failu. Nu piem, ja trackeris strādājis divas dienas un gribas redzēt tikai vienu stundu tad lai var to stundu arī izvēlēties.
2. Iespēja konvertējot uz maršruta uzlikt noteikta laika atzīmes, piemēram, ik pa divām minūtēm, lai būtu kāda sapratne par to kur ir cikos būts.

Nu kaut kā tā...

----------


## ALB_RF

1)Vse eto uze gotovo v softe. Posmotri tam na skrinshote estj knopka filtr. Pri nazatii na nee mozno vibratj metodi i uslovija dlja filtra. Tipa vrema, data, kolvo sputnikov, tochnostj i t.d.
2) kazdoj tochke marshruta mozno dobavitj vrema, datu nazvanie i t.d.

----------


## Vinchi

Vai otrajā versijā GPRS būs?  :: 

Tipa kā http://www.izseko.lv

----------


## ALB_RF

Dumaju budet. Tipa kak dalnejsheje razvitie etogo proekta. Dumaju opatj nachnu s oprosa zelajushi podkluchitsa k projektu i esli nikogo ne budet, to snova budu delatj odin.  ::

----------


## ALB_RF

esli kto hochet posmotretj kak eto rabotaet. To mozno vzatj versiju na test. A potom vilozim track tut na forume i sravnim s tem gde vi hodili. I na skolko tochna informacija.

----------


## ALB_RF

Vikladivaju .gpx fail kotorij mozno zagruzitj v Google earth i posmotretj marshrut. V dannom faile test GPS loggera kotorij mi sdelali. Test prohodil na marshrute Riga-Daugavpils. Vrema mezdu otschetami 10 sek. Tochnosti vpolne dostatochno daze pri ezde na avtobuse!

----------


## MAKS1980

Da vidno chto eto rabotaet horosho. Za vodilami horosho sleditj, ezdil li on po marshrutu ili net, sjezdil gorjuchku ili slil.  ::  Nado budjet mne takoje priobrestji.

----------


## marizo

Interesants projekts.
Interesee viena lieta no taa visa - vai ir jeega izmantot GPS moduli, lai elektroniskam pulktstenim iestaadiitu pareizu laiku. Vienkaarsi kantoris taisa pulkstenjus ar DS realtime clock mikroshemam, bet tie straadaa baigi nepreciizi un domaa kko par laika sinhronizaaciju no GPS. Cik tas ir reaali iespeejams, kaadas vareetu buut aptuvenaas izmaksas?

----------


## Vikings

Nu rēķini GPS modulis, + vēl procis ar softu, kas apstrādā pa seriālo portu saņemtos datus (pārbauda vai laiks vispār tiek saņemts un attiecīgi nosinhronizē pašas iekārtas pulksteni.
Starp citu, interesanta tēma - vai Latvijā vispār ir pieejams pulksteņu sinhronizācijas signāls? Cik zinu Amerikā, Vācijā un vēl kaut kur ir īpaša frekvence tam paredzēta, kurā ik pa noteiktam laikam tiek raidīta procim saprotama informācija par pareizu laiku.

----------


## ALB_RF

Da eto realno sdelatj na etom GPS module. Eshe estj specialnie moduli u U-blox kotorie dajut tochnostj 15nS!!!

----------


## Texx

Par laika sinhronizēšanu. 
Variants Nr.1 ir izmantot GPS moduli un no izejošā signāla softiski izlobīt laiku. Neesmu interesējies cik tādi moduļi precīzi maksā. 20 Ls un uz augšo droši vien. Telpās domājams gan diez ko labi tas GPS nedarbosies.
Variants Nr 2 izmantot laika sinhronizēšanas signālu no Frankfurtes Vācijā. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCF77 Man pašam ir tāds pulkstenis un naktī pareizu laiku tas noķer normāli gan Rīgā, gan manos laukos Vidzemē. Par cik esam patālu, tad arī labāk pulksteni novietot kaut kur pie loga, jo ir bijuši gadījumi, kad retas reizes laiks tomēr nav ticis sinhronizēts.
Variants Nr 3 Izamantot laika signālu no kādas tuvākās raidstacijas RDS sistēmas. Vai no TV stacijas teleteksta (tas gan tehniski varētu būt pagrūti)
Variants Nr.4 Sihronizēties ar WEB laika serveriem izmantojot NTP.
Citus variantus pagaidām nespēju iedomāties.

----------


## guntixxx

Manuprāt, vislabāk ir izmantot GPS moduli.
To ir samērā vienkārši īstenot, un laika precizitāte ir diezgan laba. Katrā GPS satelītā ir pa četriem ātom pulksteņiem!
Diemžel, jonosfēras ietekmē laika kļuda nedaudz mainās diennakts laikā. Tik un tā precizitātei jābut labai.
Un arī vajag normālu antenu likt.

----------


## egilssk

Par RDS laika sinhronizāciju aizmirstiet, jo reti kāda Latvijas radiostacija sinkronizē RDS laiku.

----------


## esperanto4

Interesuet kompaktnij GPS Tracker

----------


## esperanto4

Podskazite pozalujsta gde priobresti GPS Tracker so sledujushimi dannimi:
Kak mozno menshij razmer, bolshoe vremja raboti bez podzarjadki (mozet bitj s vozmoznostju parallelnogo podkluchenija isto4nikov pitanija). 
I kakie estj varianti po polu4eniju koordinat? (skazem SMS, GPRS) ????   ::   ::   za cenoj ne postroju, glavnoe produktivnostj...

----------


## ALB_RF

Pozvoni 26747743 obsudim chto tebe nuzno...

----------

